# Deck collapse



## beach (Oct 28, 2010)

View attachment 1426


The importance of property maintenance....... We had a 911 call for a deck collapse, five people on the deck, two to the hospital. Cantilever beam on the left completely rotted, ledger on beam supporting 4X decking gave, way dropping occupants to concrete below.
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 1427


View attachment 1428


View attachment 1426


View attachment 1427


View attachment 1428


/monthly_2010_10/572953de6b800_Deckcollapse2.jpg.b9aceb74b7d95ec1ef641a37123da752.jpg

/monthly_2010_10/572953de6fd20_Deckcollapse3.jpg.08ea67c0946dfdbf410143a1b2397d3a.jpg

/monthly_2010_10/572953de756c7_Deckcollapse1.jpg.ba5391e660e3658ba9c8953afeb488bf.jpg


----------



## Jobsaver (Oct 28, 2010)

Ouch!

It seems like this deck would have felt unstable before the complete collapse occurred.


----------



## bldginsp (Oct 28, 2010)

We've had a few of these here where I live.  People have to self inspect.  Decks are not maintenance free.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Oct 29, 2010)

Looking at the baulister spacings it is probably over 30 years old. I think some one should be looking at the rest of them in that complex


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Oct 29, 2010)

I agree with mtlogcabin, the complex decks should be inspected. I noticed the decking boards are only fastened with only one screw or nail.


----------



## Daddy-0- (Oct 29, 2010)

Very scary and I agree with mtlogcabin. Offer them a "free" deck safety inspection for the whole place.


----------



## RJJ (Oct 30, 2010)

It is a growing problem!


----------



## Jobsaver (Oct 30, 2010)

We adopted an ordinance in our ahj to do property maintenance inspection on all residential rental properties. I was originally hired to establish the program.

You want to to careful to:

Apply the program jurisdictionwide for all known rentals. Avoid discriminatory suits.

Construct a process of notification establishing the time of inspection and its purpose. Work with management on multi-family to establish notice and perform interior inspections. Avoid violating the Fourth Amendment. It gets a little tricky here because there may exist some pressure from city officials and police to use this process to make an illegal search, (ie: for drugs). instead of isolating it for its intended purpose of doing a property maintenance inspection.

Offer a Certifcate of Completion and Occupancy for an established time, (2-5 years), once additions and corrections are satisfied. Something to hang on the wall in the rental office works well.

Be sure to have a good condemnation ordinance and admin procedures in place before you launch.


----------



## Rio (Oct 30, 2010)

Jobsaver said:
			
		

> We adopted an ordinance in our ahj to do property maintenance inspection on all residential rental properties. I was originally hired to establish the program.You want to to careful to:
> 
> Apply the program jurisdictionwide for all known rentals. Avoid discriminatory suits.
> 
> ...


I'm amazed the city/County attorney would allow this to happen.  Make one 'fatal error' while doing an inspection and every P.I. attorney for miles and miles around will be flocking to the scene of the accident to be cutting on the fat hog.


----------



## Jobsaver (Oct 30, 2010)

Rio said:
			
		

> I'm amazed the city/County attorney would allow this to happen.  Make one 'fatal error' while doing an inspection and every P.I. attorney for miles and miles around will be flocking to the scene of the accident to be cutting on the fat hog.


I do not know Rio. The same can be said for doing any electrical inspection/plumbing inspection, etc.

I have noticed many threats of litigation towards inspectors throughout this forum, but in practice, have not heard of a single case against an inspector around central AR.


----------



## Belly John (Nov 1, 2010)

The Episode is titled "The Show Must Go On" and it is episode 22 of season 11. The story was based on a real event, in Chicago in 2003; it was the deadliest porch collapse in US history. 13 people died and almost 60 more were seriously injured. It was a good episode, and told the story well.


----------



## peach (Nov 3, 2010)

Remember that the inspector is looking for compliance at the time of the inspection.. that's it.

Yup.. that's ok.. Nope.. change that.. it doesn't meet code.

decks and their supporting structure aren't going to last forever..

having said that.. we don't expect 5 - 500 pound people on the deck either..

annual deck inspections for $100 seems like a good idea for a jurisdiction (don't do them for free unless you are completely flush).. BUT the underlying problems may not be observable.   In beach's case, I could probably push my pencil thru the rim and tell them there's a probably a problem and suggest they not use the deck.

Can't stop stupid.


----------

